# Welches Tool für Agile Softwareentwicklung?



## fastjack (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo

kennt jemand ein gutes kostenloses Tool zur Umsetzung der agilen Softwareentwicklung?

edit: Ist RedMine dafür ein guter Kandidat? Viele Entwickler behaupten das Gegenteil, wegen fehlender Taskboards, Stories und Co. ?


----------



## ThreadPool (31. Mai 2011)

fastjack hat gesagt.:


> edit: Ist RedMine dafür ein guter Kandidat? Viele Entwickler behaupten das Gegenteil, wegen fehlender Taskboards, Stories und Co. ?



Richtig, in der redmine Grundinstallation fehlt die "Visualisierung" solcher Techniken. Ein Taskboard ist nicht vorhanden. Anforderungsbeschreibungen im Stil einer User-Story kann man als normale Tickets hinterlegen. Es gibt jedoch diverse Plugins die redmine etwas für die Verwendung von "agilen"-Techniken anreichern, z.B. Redmine Backlogs :: Home. Ausprobiert habe ich solche Plugins noch nicht da für meine privaten Eskapaden die bisher vorhandenen Möglichkeiten gereicht haben.


----------



## schalentier (31. Mai 2011)

Wir nehmen Redmine.

UserStories, Backlog-Eintraege, Aufgaben und Co kann man ueber Tickettypen loesen.

Taskboard sind die Zustaende der Aufgaben (man kann im Redmine auch super einfach Workflows definieren, also z.B. nur Aufgaben haben die Zustaende TODO, WIP, Test und Done; UserStories haben nur WIP und Accepted). Sehr nuetzlich sind natuerlich auch die eignen Filter (Zeige alle Aufgaben mit TODO, WIP, Test und Done, sortiert nach Typ -> SprintLog). 

Burndown Chart hab ich mal als Plugin gesehen, wir haben aber unser eignes programmiert.

Was fehlt noch?


----------



## chalkbag (31. Mai 2011)

Für Trac gibts ein paar "agile" Plugins.

AgiloForScrumPlugin - Trac Hacks - Plugins Macros etc. - Trac ( hab ich ausprobiert und fands ganz gut)
AgileTracPlugin - Trac Hacks - Plugins Macros etc. - Trac


----------



## fastjack (31. Mai 2011)

@all danke schonmal

Hi schalentier

kannst Du mir erklären, was WIP bedeutet?


----------



## Andi_CH (31. Mai 2011)

Der erste Link ist für die, die schmunzeln wollen.

Der dritte Link den googel findet bringt die Lösung


----------



## schalentier (31. Mai 2011)

Jupp, WIP = Work in Progress, an einem solchen Ticket wird gerade aktiv gearbeitet. Ist man fertig, kommt es in "Test", wo moeglichst jmd anderes nochmal drueber schaut (Code Review), wenn es okay ist landet es auf Done. Zum Sprint Review kommen dann alle Done Tickets in den Zustand DoneDone, damit sie nicht mehr im SprintLog stehen.


----------

